

Facebook fan page with contact form, dialogs, navigation & AJAX with static FBML - ilovenews
http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2010/creating-a-custom-facebook-page/

======
txt
@callmeed, Yes that is almost correct...they allow you to run FBJS on load.

@poundy, A mouseover will not work to run JS, I have tried.

I have been playing around with FBML,FBJS for the past few weeks...Say you
wanted to load a external page(or for your case your recent image galleries)
in a iframe, you will have to do something like this...

<a onClick="iframe_wrapper.setInnerFBML(the_iframe);" style="cursor:
pointer;"> Click here to view your image gallery</a>

<div id="iframe_wrapper"> <fb:iframe width="560" height="560"
src="hxxp://mywebsite.com></div>

<fb:js-string var="the_iframe"><fb:iframe width="560" height="560"
src="hxxp://mywebsite.com></fb:js-string>

<script type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8"> var iframe_wrapper =
document.getElementById('iframe_wrapper'); </script> \-->

Really not a big deal for the users to have to click, but after reading thru
there wiki I think using an iframe on a static fbml tab is frowned upon (I may
be wrong?)..But anyway,I managed to do some pretty cool stuff with FBML+FBJS
that I haven't seen done yet...If anyone wants to chat about this topic,leave
your aim/skype/gtalk..=]

------
callmeed
" _Facebook does not allow Javascript to run on load_ "

Does this mean you simply can't have dynamic content in one of those tabs
(without adding an extra click/link)?

I'd like to connect one of our apps to Facebook in such a way that customer
could show their most recent image galleries on their FB fan page.

How would this be accomplished?

~~~
treyp
this is exactly the type of thing you would build a facebook application for,
though. if the Page uses a tab, when someone clicks the application tab on
their profile, facebook requests a page on your server and just puts it in the
tab.

so, while you still wouldn't be able to use JS on the tab load, because it was
just requested from your server, it could show the last few images on their
account.

~~~
mattyfo
Yeah this is the best solution I've found for putting dynamic content on a
Facebook Fan Page. It requires a custom solution but I'd like to eventually
build an app that allows anyone to add a custom/dynamic tab to their fan page.

------
tjoozeylabs
this would be a good method if youre marketing in fb. create an win an ipod
offer and use the email submit @ the fb page itself.

